# Building a Rabbit Hutch



## SarahFair (Mar 3, 2010)

Im building an outdoor rabbit hutch. I am sort of modeling after this one:
http://www.ideas4rabbits.co.uk/rabbit_hutch_outback_classic_i.aspx

The only things Im chaging is one of the sides will be wire to allow more airflow and the front wire part will be able to flip down. 

Ive built chicken coops with the help of the SO and a couple other people and they have turned out alright but Im doing this one all on my own...

I just want to make sure I have all the measurments right.

Here are the plans I made in simple Paint:






Im guessing Ill be using 36' of the 1x2 and 26' of the 1x4.
Does it look alright or do yall see any adjustments I need to make?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you thought about feeders?
 Most folks just use bowls to feed and water rabbits.But rabbits turn them over all the time.

I use a bottle waterer just like gerbils use.The feeder I use hangs on the outside of the pen,allowing easy feeding and they can't turn it over.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-ca...rig-house-trade-rabbit-feeder-2-5-lb--2179538


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive have a waterer from a previous rabbit I had. I hadnt thought about feeders though. Thanks for the link!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 3, 2010)

40 ft seems like a mighty big rabbit box, how many do u have? I had rabbits many different times. The best way I've seen to attach feeders is to use the same feeders as folks use for small chicken operations, cut a hole in your wire and stick the feeder in the hole wire the feeder to the side of the hutch. that way u can just walk by and feed em without disturbing them, very important if they have babies.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 3, 2010)

No no no...
I was just making a note on how much wood I had to work with! lol
Its going to be 6'Lx2'Wx2'H

And I want _maybe_ two rabbits


----------



## garnede (Mar 12, 2010)

If you want to breed the rabbit you will need a 4-6" drop in the floor about 12" square, or an enclosed box no bigger than a 12"cube.  They like to hide their brood.  We raised rabbits when I was a bot and could not get the babies to survive until we added one of these to their cages. Otherwise if you have sufficient air flow so they do not over heat, the design looks good.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I told my dad what I was doing and he took over.. 
Hes got all the laser wood cutting stuff down in his basement and I guess doing projects like this justifies him buying the stuff 

He said hes going to make a removable box for the bedding area so its easier to clean. Im not real real ready to breed rabbits yet but when and if I do I want to breed Flemish Giants. Will a 12" cube work for that?


----------



## garnede (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the 12" cube might be a bit small for flemish giants.  You would have to adjust it for the larger size.  12" cube is for your standard rabbit.


----------

